# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Daewoo dvd manual.

## johntrk

Γειά σε όλους...
Ψάχνω service manual gia daewoo dvd player DV-500ES.
Ότι μπορείτε κάνετε...
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mystaki g

Εχω το τροφοδοτικο/ο καθε ενας απο λιγο :Wink: 
[Ότι μπορείτε κάνετε...] ολοι μαζι κατι θα κανουμε

----------


## johntrk

Ευχαριστώ για αυτό. Βασικα ψάχνω να βρώ τί κεφαλή φοράει για να μπορέσω να βρω καμία απο άλλο μοντέλο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το σχεδιο του τροφοδοτικου που ανεβασατε ειναι απο αλλο μοντελο   (dv500).  το500es φοραει οπτοκαπλερ    ο  μηχανισμος μαζι με το laser  ειναι  shinwa(nbl-11,  hop-1200w)    το σχεδιο ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και δεν ανεβαινει

----------


## mystaki g

Θα ηταν καλο να το ειχαμε.Νικο και αυτο εχει εαν μεγαλωσεις το σχεδιο θα το δεις.

----------

